# Underworld 4 - New Dawn (2012) !!!



## Mandalorianer (10 Mai 2011)

*Underworld 4 - New Dawn (2012)​*

*Nachdem wir uns schon einmal über Selenes (Kate Beckinsale)
Wiederkehr in "Underworld 4" freuen können und ein paar Infos zum Cast durchgesickert sind, hier ein paar weitere Details zur Story und ein erstes Bild von Kate Beckinsale.​*
Gedreht wird längst für Underworld 4 - New Dawn, der von Fans heiß ersehnten Fortsetzung von Underworld Evolution - nach dem eingeschobenen Prequel Underworld - Aufstand der Lykaner aus 2009. Kürzlich wurde auch ein Neuzugang verkündet, denn Michael Ealy (Takers) wird Jagd auf Selene machen, die wieder von Kate Beckinsale verkörpert wird. Das dürfte alle freuen, die sie in Underworld - Aufstand der Lykaner vermisst haben, beziehungsweise sich mit der Hauptprotagonistin Sonja (Rhona Mitra) nicht so recht anfreunden konnten.

Nachdem es also ein paar Infos zum Cast gab, folgen schon einige Storydetails. Wer den zweiten Teil gesehen hat, konnte es sich vielleicht schon denken - Selene ist, beziehungsweise war schwanger. Naheliegend also, dass es wohl mit eine Art Hybrid aus Vampir und Michaels gepimpten Lykaner-Genen weitergehen könnte. Allerdings ist Selenes Tochter Nissa im Sequel bereits 14 Jahre alt, wie Selene nach 15 Jahren in einer Art Koma bei Erwachen erfahren wird. Noch ist unklar, ob Nissas (sehr wahrscheinlicher) Daddy Michael (Scott Speedman) auch wieder auftauchen wird - denkbar wäre es neben der neuen Figur des Detectives (Ealy), der sich vom Jäger zum Mitstreiter mausern soll. Und natürlich gibt es auch wieder genetische Experimente, denn Nissa wird Selene beim Konzern BioCom ausfindig machen, der vorhat, eine Armee von Super-Lykanern zu erzeugen, um mit ihrer Hilfe die Vampire auszurotten. Selene und Nissa versuchen, das BioCom-Vorhaben zu stoppen...

Underworld 4 - New Dawn der zwei schwedischen Regisseure Måns Mårlind und Björn Stein startet bei uns am 16. Februar 2012 in den Kinos. Ein erstes Bild von Selene gibt es auch schon.



​


----------



## Punisher (10 Mai 2011)

ich freu mich


----------



## axel84 (10 Mai 2011)

nice...danke für die info


----------

